
A new developer tool: GitHubStatus - dylan__maryk
https://gumroad.com/l/rXLnp
======
dylan__maryk
A Mac menu bar app to keep an eye on the status of GitHub. Don't know why your
commit wasn't pushed? Now you'll quickly see why when the icon at the top of
your screen changes colour!

